# Keeping a Pigeon Active



## randomlamps (Apr 7, 2020)

I have one female homer who lives in my apartment. We are good friends. She is outside of her cage most the day inside my room, bathroom and kitchen. She spends a lot of time by the window and so I think that she wants to fly around outside. When i bring her outside, I am worried about hawks and so I keep her on a leash but I know that she hates the leash. I have talked to other pigeon owners and they tell me not to worry about hawks because pigeons are smart and this is a classic safety / quality of life trade off and i shouldn't value my conscience over her being able to be a bird and fly all around. How do you all feel about letting your pigeon fly free? I feel constant guilt about her only being inside and outside just on a leash, but I am too scared to risk her dying at the hands of a hawk.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

When our male, Blue, got outside, lost, he barely outran a hawk. We keep our pigeons in large flight cages in a shed. They can fly around in the cages and inside the shed ( when i have the doors closed).


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I won't let her fly out there by herself, so many things can go wrong. She has enough room inside your home, that is basically her aviary.


----------

